

Ask HN: What products do you love and recommend to others? - jonathanmendes


======
tobylane
AudioTechnica M50. There's three variants, I went for straight cabled. Great
headphones at a sensible point in the endless quality/price line. One of few
of this quality that don't need an amp from an ipod.

Kindle. I have a keyboard, I believe that's a specific generation. It doesn't
get a lot of use but its so much better than a backlist iPhone.

In general just pay well for things. Low end androids are awful, high end
androids and iphone are fantastic. Free isp supplied routers are usually
terrible for considerable use. There are a few exceptions, I think the
Independent paper is the cheapest of the dailies?

~~~
jonathanmendes
Yeah the M50s are awesome! Two of my friends also have the straight cable
which introduced me to AudioTechnica, and I ended up getting a pair of ATH-
PRO700MK2s.

------
ofcapl_
Asus Zenbook UX32LN - love the quality and the design of this product. Lately
I've installed Windows on external drive and made a home (steam) console for
gaming in spare time.

It has also good support of linux drivers (multi-touch, touch-to-click, click-
to-click, keyboard shortcuts etc.)

MVMT watches - despite the fact of poor quality of the strap the design of the
watches is awesome.

Nokia Lumia 735 - good battery life, beautiful OS, awesome performance, nice
price.

Ikea qi charger (for Lumia) - beautiful, minimalistic design.

------
partisan
The Macbook Pro Retina. The quality of the product is undeniable and the
performance is amazing given the form factor. The display and touchpad spoil
you and make it difficult to downgrade to any other hardware.

Like a lot of people, I was upset about the lack of upgrade capabilities, but
with 16gb of ram and a 512gb ssd, I think this laptop will suffice for
lifetime I expect to get from it (5 - 6 years).

~~~
jonathanmendes
Is yours post-first-gen? I had a first-gen and it was sluggish + sounded like
a jet when I was viewing any websites with Javascript :(

~~~
partisan
I don't believe so. It's a late 2013 model, version 11,3. It gets somewhat
hot, but I don't often use it on my lap directly. Also, I am running a windows
VM through VMWare Fusion and many browser tabs. For some reason iTunes is a
real battery killer and makes the laptop run hot, but I use it to listen to
podcasts and music all day so I keep it running unless I need to conserve on
battery power.

~~~
siquick
I had the iTunes issue and solved it by disabling "Check for new software
updates automatically" within iTunes Preferences->Advanced

------
jamblesjumbles
Even though it is my app, I really do love Portfolio - a really awesome way to
keep up-to-date with the stocks you care about (iPhone only):

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/portfolio-instantly-know-
wha...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/portfolio-instantly-know-
whats/id974217998)

~~~
jonathanmendes
oh man that's beautiful - did you use webkit or native?

~~~
jamblesjumbles
Thanks! It is all native.

------
monroepe
I love recommending books. Here is one: Red Rising by Pierce Brown.

[http://www.amazon.com/Red-Rising-The-Trilogy-Book-
ebook/dp/B...](http://www.amazon.com/Red-Rising-The-Trilogy-Book-
ebook/dp/B00CVS2J80/ref=dp_kinw_strp_1)

------
baobaba
Trello, Basecamp, Macbook laptop, The Art of War book.

